
The Social Smart Contract – Democracy Earth Paper - santisiri
https://github.com/DemocracyEarth/paper
======
virgile-deville
I like how key concepts interact with each other : liquid democracy with
blockchain tokens, proof of identity with attention mining and UBI. Will be
really interesting to see how those hypothesis work out once implemented on
live network !

------
herbstephens
Voting is ideal application for blockchains .. and distributing VOTE tokens
broadly and regularly with Proof of Identity solves the 'liquidity problem'.

------
SFSandra
The revolutionary 'drip' of coins over time as a mechanism for UBI is
something they will be discussing at the upcoming BIEN in Portugal.

------
frangs
The blockchain have potencial to change social, the economy, the education and
politics, this is one of the possible uses

------
Gutter
Interesting paper.No doubt, the future is: liquid democracy + blockchain.

------
JaBorne
Muy interesante contenido.

